# Spectraply in the UK?



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Hii was wondering if anyone knows a source of spectraply in the UK other than getting it shipped from america, or does someone have some they'd be willing to sell me? Thank you in advance for answering, I should soon be making my first slingshot in multiplex and i want to laminate in some spectraply.

Thanks, Ben


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Bump


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know any UK sellers anyway have to tried at simple-shot.com


----------



## Ben Travis (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes i may have to order there i just wanted to save on shipping.


----------



## Ridgey (Oct 21, 2013)

I was looking for a uk supplier today but couldn't find any and it's like £25 for shipping which I wouldn't mind but it then means I'm spending like £60 on a few pieces of ply :/ it would b much appreciated if you could let me no if find somewhere cheers.


----------

